# Man I hate religious and non-religious zealots



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

In addition to having the word "God" taken out of the pledge of allegiance, some atheist activist buttf*ck parents are now trying to have the G-word removed from The Declaration of Independence in history books. I can't wait to go to PTA meetings when I'm older and punch these parents in the face. Why don't we erase every bit of history this country has. In fact, just stop teaching history altogether. Take "In God we Trust" off the dollar bill.

I'm sorry but I have no tolerance for people who bitch about this stuff. If you believe your atheism or Christianity or Shinto is so powerful, why would you care if your child studied up on some other religions?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

why dont we change it to "in buddha we trust". no no!!! i got a better one... "in SATAN we trust".

yea thats perfect. cause if it did im sure all the neocons would stop flapping their gums in opposition and be happy to see it changed.

amy says, "see you in hell!!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

You know what...you might be considered a zealot in your opposition to it. I'm not oppossed to erasing the word "god" from all our national bullcrap, not because I am an atheist zealot....its just because I really don't care. What difference does it make on anyones life whatsoever other than something purely symbolic. EMBRACE APATHY and find the middle ground on everything.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's my opposition to these people. Exactly-people who CARE about stupid sh*t. Maybe these people should worry more about the fact that they're going to hell and do something about that. (kidding). I'm not religious, but if you want to call me a zealot for my fanatacism against sh*tbaggery, I accept.

Can't rewrite history.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

Just being the devil's advocate or a bit. Now i'll revert back to insane drug-addict again like usual.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I have to say that i agree with gimpy. Here in Canada, the Babylon of politically correctness, saying Merry Christmas is considered, in some circles, a sociological faux pas. Seasons Greetings is the preferred salutation this time of year.

I mean, i don't consider myself a Christian but i don't like other people coming to my country telling me what i can and can't say during this time of year. And I also hate the spineless liberals who acquiesce to this kind of behaviour (please note that i'm referring to the "spineless liberals", not generalizing all liberals as "spineless". Christ, there i go again, qualifying things. You see! You see what this country has instilled in me!)

Anyway, i'm not sure if i stayed on topic here but i see it as basically the same thing: Politically Correctness...a harbinger of racism, sexism, and ageism if i've ever known one.

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

I hate being PC. I refuse to associate with anyone who requires me to be pc in front of them. To an extent, being pc regarding race and gender is okay, but anything beyond that is just moronic. I've got some extremely left people living in my house (they are fine), but the circles they are in make me want to cry. As if I don't spend enough time preparing my speech for people, now i have to water it down so the liberals can continue pretending that illness, bigotry, or any sort of disavantage does not exist.

Another reason we should all stop saying we have "Depersonalization/Derealization" bla bla (unless with a doc) and just admit that we are INSANE or MENTAL. I do all the time.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Political correctness is so stupid. It builds much, much more walls than it breaks down.

Ziggomatix (can I just call you Ziggs b/c I've got a friend we call Ziggs so that's always on my the tip of my tongue), agree with you on the mental thing. My friends know I'm a little off so I've learned to make fun of my craziness if the situation warrants it. Don't do it often or even look for opportunities, but on occasion I will if it supports the conversation. Everybody I know is crazy once you get to know them well. They've all got their weird little idiosyncracies that I jsut don't understand.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

On a related topic has anyone from britain heard about the goverments plan to ban people from doing comedy routines against relgegion, not too sure about the details of this proposed law as I only heard about it on richard and judy but it will I think according to the programme lead to it being an arrestable offence if a comedian tells a joke based on relegion that is deemed too risque or could be viewed as offensive to a follower of a relgion, this could mean the banning of a film such as monty pythons life of brian which some christians viewed as being offensive due to the content of the film

personelly I think if this law is ever implemented it is a breach of the rights of free speech as I think people should be able to express their opinions on a subject even if it offends some people without the state getting on their backs about it, and I also think this is a violation of the laws of the current system we live under which is suppusaddly 'democracy', but if a law like this is implemented I think Britain will be moving more towards a nanny state, which tells us what to do , what to think, what opinions are the 'right' ones to have etc etc.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

this is why laws that say.. YOU CANNOT DO THIS PERIOD dont work. because there are always 2, 3, 10 sides to every issue. the world isnt perfect, and it isnt supposed to be. the only thing we can do is educate and teach tollerance. its ok if you want to be gay. its your life, and its none of my beeswax. it shouldnt be up to me what you do, or what the rest of the country or the world does. the only time intervention is needed is if what i am doing is interfearing with someone else unjustly. hurting them, or telling them what do believe. if my kid went to school, and on his school supply list was a rug, that he would have to use to bow to the east during school prayer, i would get pissed. just like i would get pissed if he had to say the pledge of allegance, or sing a christian hymn. even if he didnt have to.. and he could ommit himself while the rest of the class did so, would only make him look like a bozo that doenst care. thats why the church has no business in public school. because the public is not all christian, its not all muslim, its not all white and its not all black. its a mix of all beliefs and all cultures. and one does not take allegance over another. it doesnt matter if there is only one muslim in a class of judeochristians. maybe tomorrow little ling ling will show up? does ling ling have to say the christian prayer, even though shes buddhist? will she be singled out and teased and ostrisized if she doesnt participate?

teaching religion is not a problem, as long as it comes from a completely unbiased source. one must always have an open mind, and open heart. because this world was not created for one race, or one section of society. and the fact that i dont believe what you believe, certianly does not condemn my soul. i dont tell you what to do.. so dont tell me.

love me. accept me. embrace me. and tollerate my beliefs.


----------

